# Thoughts on does, that are not terrible sociable.



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

I see everywhere that all does are sociable, and can get depressed without company. I've taken this to mostly be relevant to pet mice, who pretty much spend their lives doing one thing, in usually one living situation. Often one cage, as well.

I've had a good number of does who really could take it or leave it, on day in, day out, company. In fact, almost half appear to have zero issue being alone for a few weeks, and don't seem particularly happy about roommates. Usually the last two weeks of any pregnancy most does are alone, unless highly social, and I was able to find a nice nanny match.

Now, usually all does spent time with a buck, or two, and had a litter to raise, or two, over their lifetime. So lots of social contact. However, I've had does who seemed to get ill on too much company! Like an overload, and desperately need some alone time. Have one right now that makes me think about this. Those does tend to be better, and more tolerant of social life, after a week or so alone, but in a few weeks, they often want more alone time.

I've had no trouble understanding this, and it doesn't seem to be inheritable at all. Seems to correlate with a dominate doe type personality, as well, although not always. It's only a problem if they have less than two highly social daughters, who are not yet 6 weeks. Because then I have to balance their needs against their daughters. The most unsociable doe, can have all highly sociable offspring. My question is, do other breeders notice this, or... ? I don't mean human interaction either, seems to be a different thing. I've never been cut off when they wanted alone time from other mice, oddly. As the lady pleases. :roll:

My thought is, surely there are a number of mice that end up as pets who could seriously do without a 'friend' or two? Obviously, only the breeder would have any idea which female that was though. Has no one else experienced this? :?


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

I have heard of some does that act like bucks, fighting and seemingly better off alone. However I have never experienced anything similar in my own mice; all my does have gotten along well, and appear to do well with lots of social interaction. It was interesting reading your post though, thanks for sharing.


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Oh dear, I don't mean fighting, just kind of enduring being in there. 

Actually, I rarely see this in bucks? Feel sorry for them mostly, if they are second or third string bucks. They didn't see much in the way of company after their first few months. Obviously my main breeder bucks got company fairly regularly.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

No, I wasn't talking about your mice, just that the only cases of does being less-social that I have heard of also involved fighting. 

I don't know about bucks living with bucks really. Mine are usually pretty compatible with the does though, if that is what you are talking about! :lol: Back to bucks and bucks, I have only tried adult bucks being housed together once, and they fought, so I never tried it again. It just freaks me out thinking of living with someone (or some mouse) that is trying to kill you; so I avoid bucks being housed together, and mine seem perfectly fine alone. If a keeper/breeder is fully aware of the possible consequnses, I think it is up to them to say how their bucks are housed; and I have heard of adult bucks living peacefully, but I also too often hear of it ending badly. To each their own I suppose.


----------

